# breeders shipping to canada?



## bobbymoore

im in canada and i was wondering if you could point me in the right direction of a red foot tortoise breeder that will ship to canada?


----------



## Tortoise

bobbymoore said:


> im in canada and i was wondering if you could point me in the right direction of a red foot tortoise breeder that will ship to canada?



Bobby
It is apparently possible but I have only found one person that has successfully got any into Canada-seems more trouble than its worth and hugely expensive too-I think people hit trouble at customs even though they had legitimate paperwork etc and then they lost their tortoise and money and it ended up being a terrible experience.
You are looking for a male Red Foot adult -I sure think you will find one close to you as they are relatively common and then you don't have the hassle of trying to get through all the red tape here-they make it extremely difficult to get Tortoises in to Canada-I think it has got worse.
Riparian Farm are willing to ship but never managed to succeed into Canada so its very risky in my opinion although I too still wonder about trying.

Sorry for negativity just learned a lot about this over the last few months. I have details of a CFIA vet that I talked with a few times who will tell you to apply and yes you can etc if you wanted to try but it may be pointless for a common species that you will find here anyway.


----------



## Kristina

Here is a link that you should read, it has some good information -

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ses-eggs-into-Canada-is-illegal#axzz1TovV0S8l


----------



## Tortoise

With respect Kristina despite your information is not correct.* It is NOT illegal*
But getting it to happen is another story.I have given ISA the info too so she could talk to this vet.
If you want a chat with Canadas top CFIA vet please pm me and you will get told the same thing.I told him that the majority of people are misinformed and they are trying to rectify that more recently.
Everyone keeps quoting this outdated info and it needs to be deleted.

I am only going on this guys rules-he oversees all of the activities over the legalities etc. He is quite nice to talk to.

Despite this info-it seems there are still major challenges but I am not certain where they become apparent.Maybe in the US with the issuing of the permits.

I know one guy in Alberta that has successfully imported tortoises in and he is a private keeper etc. I wish I was hearing more success stories and I might do it myself.

The easiest thing to do if you don't believe this is phone the guy in charge and maybe enough folks calling will signal to the CFIA that the info is misleading.I just don't have the money to risk losing it at the end of the day.

Ok for any Canada that are confused or anyone else too-here is the guy that will tell you that importing tortoises into Canada is legal!!!Here's hoping they set straightforward rules in the response to so many confused folk!
I will post another thread with an email from this guy to all the other vets in an effort to UPDATE them on this issue.
I just have to retrieve it from my inbox.
Louise



color=#0000CD]The CFIA allows the importation of turtles and tortoises for personal use, not for resale or distribution. It specifically states in the import permit that: "The animal(s) imported under this permit are for use only by the importer. They are not to be sold, distributed or used for other commercial purposes". The import permit is a legally binding document. If the intent is to use the turtles/tortoises in a commercial enterprise, then importation is not permitted. Please contact the Import Specialist in your area with details of your importation and they will render a decision as to whether or not importation can be permitted.

The Area Specialist in the western area is:
Douglas Aitken, DVM
Veterinary Program Specialist (Import)-West
Animal Health Programs - Western
Telephone: (604) 666-1582 Fax: (604) 666-1963
Internet: [email protected]

Regards,
Animal Questions Team DG

Canadian Food Inspection Agency /
lâ€™Agence canadienne dâ€™inspection des aliments
Tel: (613)225-2342
Fax613)228-6630
Email: [email protected] [/color]

*Email from CFIA vet to all other vets.
As you will see it was only sent in June 2011, so is very recent.
*
Date: Thu, 16 Jun 2011 09:40:00 -0400
Subject: Importing Tortoises - non-commercial use & intentions of the Importer
Clarification regarding the importation of turtles

As per Dr. Snow's directions:
The CFIA allows the importation of turtles and tortoises for personal use, not for resale or distribution. It specifically states in the import permit that: "The animal(s) imported under this permit are for use only by the importer. They are not to be sold, distributed or used for other commercial purposes". The import permit is a legally binding document. If the intent is to use the turtles/tortoises in a commercial enterprise, then importation is not permitted. Please contact the Import Specialist in your area with details of your importation and they will render a decision as to whether or not importation can be permitted.

CFIA has to rely on people following the rules, but there will always be someone who wants to bend or break them! In theory, if the turtles/tortoises do breed and importers keeps the offspring, this is still considered personal use as they are not selling or re-distributing.

If you have doubts regarding the importer's intentions, please contact the Import Specialist to discuss the situation in order to come to a decision.

Douglas Aitken


----------



## EricIvins

I think the problem lies in the fact that most Canadians have the impression that we can ship a Tortoise through FedEx or other carriers just like we can here in the States......That we can't do, unless someone wants to drop the money on a real Export......


----------



## jackrat

Good information here. I was under the impression that it was illegal. We're fortunate in the states.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

I could only see someone ordering tortoises and turtles from the states if they are species you can't find up here in Canada. For someone looking for a Redfoot - I don't see it being cost effective for them considering they are quite common and the fact that it may be a pain in the arse to get it up here, even being legal to do so. 

The prices from Canadian tortoises and American tortoises and turtles is quite a bit different, yes but after you have factored in all the time and expenses to do so I would be surprised if you even broke even.


----------



## JourneyTort

Redfoots are fairly easy to come by in Canada. In fact, if you search Kijiji you will definitely find one. As another poster stated, it wouldn't be cost effective to buy one from the States and jump through the hoops that you have to, to bring one into the country.


----------



## jbeisen

Im canadian (living in the UK) and i am looking at buying a lil guy. And i did my research just incase i had to move back to canada. The only way to import a tortoise to canada is get the proper paper work and you have to had lived and bought it wile living abroad (must be a canadian citizen). It is then considered a pet and you can file paperwork to bring them back with you.


----------



## Isa

Tortoise said:


> With respect Kristina despite your information is not correct.* It is NOT illegal*
> But getting it to happen is another story.I have given ISA the info too so she could talk to this vet.
> If you want a chat with Canadas top CFIA vet please pm me and you will get told the same thing.I told him that the majority of people are misinformed and they are trying to rectify that more recently.
> Everyone keeps quoting this outdated info and it needs to be deleted.



I just saw this thread and really had to reply. Louise, if you want to believe it is legal, think what you want to think, I just hope a tortoise will not get stuck at the border because of that. On the Canadian food Inspection Agency, it is written that it is illegal AND if there are any updates, the website is updated every day that is why you see on the top of the page ''This information is current as of: Today's date'' I spoke with them myself and they agreed on what was on the site. You can import a tortoise for a personal use but only if it was in ''the owner's personal possession in the country of origin and accompany the owner to Canada''. I dont really care if you found a vet that told you that the info on the website was incorrect and will not start debating with you on that subject... 





jbeisen said:


> Im canadian (living in the UK) and i am looking at buying a lil guy. And i did my research just incase i had to move back to canada. The only way to import a tortoise to canada is get the proper paper work and you have to had lived and bought it wile living abroad (must be a canadian citizen). It is then considered a pet and you can file paperwork to bring them back with you.



I am glad you did your research .


----------



## Tortoise

Isa I found your comments to be offensive....
I am just trying to help and get through the jargon to find out what we can do legally as Canadians here.
I didn't just find a regular vet, I went to the vet in charge at the CFIA.


----------



## Kristina

Tortoise said:


> With respect Kristina despite your information is not correct.* It is NOT illegal*
> But getting it to happen is another story.I have given ISA the info too so she could talk to this vet.
> If you want a chat with Canadas top CFIA vet please pm me and you will get told the same thing.I told him that the majority of people are misinformed and they are trying to rectify that more recently.
> Everyone keeps quoting this outdated info and it needs to be deleted.



To be frank, I am not Canadian and I really don't care whether it is legal or not. I have no desire to call up a Canadian vet and chat with him about something that has no impact on my life. I was simply passing on the information posted by who I feel is a reliable Canadian source.


----------



## Tortoise

Kristina it was Isa I was trying to reply to. 
Sorry! Perhaps I quoted the wrong info.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is a pretty old thread. We don't ever delete them, we just eventually close them. If you know of info that refutes what we've said here, and that it IS legal, then it might be a good idea to post it here, along with a link to the source, so that we have the current information on the thread before it gets closed.


----------



## dmmj

I would imagine it would be legal if you had all of the paperwork, so therefore if you do not have the paperwork, then it would be illegal.


----------



## Tortoise

Isa said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> With respect Kristina despite your information is not correct.* It is NOT illegal*
> But getting it to happen is another story.I have given ISA the info too so she could talk to this vet.
> If you want a chat with Canadas top CFIA vet please pm me and you will get told the same thing.I told him that the majority of people are misinformed and they are trying to rectify that more recently.
> Everyone keeps quoting this outdated info and it needs to be deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this thread and really had to reply. Louise, if you want to believe it is legal, think what you want to think, I just hope a tortoise will not get stuck at the border because of that. On the Canadian food Inspection Agency, it is written that it is illegal AND if there are any updates, the website is updated every day that is why you see on the top of the page ''This information is current as of: Today's date'' I spoke with them myself and they agreed on what was on the site. You can import a tortoise for a personal use but only if it was in ''the owner's personal possession in the country of origin and accompany the owner to Canada''. I dont really care if you found a vet that told you that the info on the website was incorrect and will not start debating with you on that subject...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbeisen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im canadian (living in the UK) and i am looking at buying a lil guy. And i did my research just incase i had to move back to canada. The only way to import a tortoise to canada is get the proper paper work and you have to had lived and bought it wile living abroad (must be a canadian citizen). It is then considered a pet and you can file paperwork to bring them back with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad you did your research .
Click to expand...






emysemys said:


> This is a pretty old thread. We don't ever delete them, we just eventually close them. If you know of info that refutes what we've said here, and that it IS legal, then it might be a good idea to post it here, along with a link to the source, so that we have the current information on the thread before it gets closed.




Thanks Yvonne
I think I will give up trying to help as I was trying to clarify some old info and I just got disrespectful comments etc and I don't need that kind of response.I guess anyone can check for themselves but The information I got was I believe correct-or at least I would hope it was coming from the CFIA vet in charge.

I'm not sure why folks have gotten so upset about this.I called them(CFIA) for myself to get the facts and shared my results to help others with similar questions on this forum.

The response wasn't very encouraging so yes if you want to delete this out its great with me.


----------



## Englishrose

I imported both my western torts from the UK (Im a UK citizen) at the time i was coming to canada on a work permit this was june 2009. I had cites permits to prove i was the owner, i had to get an export permit from the UK AND an import permit from the canadian end (which i had to apply for 10 days before the date you want to fly out of the country. it took 6 months to get the paperwork in order from both sides, alot of the paperwork required is time sensitive, ie. new cites permits were required with a canadian address on them so i used a friend who was in BC, then the vet check, all info had to be sent to the airport dispatch personnel who faxed it all to the customs receiving officer at YVR for when we landed. We used a shipping company who specialised in reptiles (we brought our 2 dogs as well) they dealt with building the very specific wooden containers to ship all 4 pets in.

It felt like a military operation, specific labelling of all 3 crates and quadruple checks - It went like clock work on the day 

Not for the faint hearted but worth it.

Ive already had multiple offers for my female but they are both keepers 

KAE



Isa said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> With respect Kristina despite your information is not correct.* It is NOT illegal*
> But getting it to happen is another story.I have given ISA the info too so she could talk to this vet.
> If you want a chat with Canadas top CFIA vet please pm me and you will get told the same thing.I told him that the majority of people are misinformed and they are trying to rectify that more recently.
> Everyone keeps quoting this outdated info and it needs to be deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this thread and really had to reply. Louise, if you want to believe it is legal, think what you want to think, I just hope a tortoise will not get stuck at the border because of that. On the Canadian food Inspection Agency, it is written that it is illegal AND if there are any updates, the website is updated every day that is why you see on the top of the page ''This information is current as of: Today's date'' I spoke with them myself and they agreed on what was on the site. You can import a tortoise for a personal use but only if it was in ''the owner's personal possession in the country of origin and accompany the owner to Canada''. I dont really care if you found a vet that told you that the info on the website was incorrect and will not start debating with you on that subject...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbeisen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im canadian (living in the UK) and i am looking at buying a lil guy. And i did my research just incase i had to move back to canada. The only way to import a tortoise to canada is get the proper paper work and you have to had lived and bought it wile living abroad (must be a canadian citizen). It is then considered a pet and you can file paperwork to bring them back with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad you did your research .
Click to expand...


----------



## Zouave

*Is it legal to import torts to Canada?* YES, if you follow all the rules and jump through all the hoops.

*What kinda hoops?* There are many but two that stand out are; You must be the owner and in possession of the tort IN the country of origin. You must travel with the tort. 

Even still (like any cross border shipment) there is a possibility of being denied at customs. Here is a link to the .pdf guide used by customs officers. http://www.ec.gc.ca/Publications/0B...TESIdentificationGuideTurtlesAndTortoises.pdf

It's legal but a major pain in the ***. Hopefully this will clear up this debate once and for all. 

Edit: Also, the tort(s) or their progeny may never be sold legally in Canada. Not that this would deter anyone from doing so because after they are in the country no one ever checks on them.


----------



## Rover15

For everyone in the hamilton GTA and most likely ontario if you want to pay and have a tortoise shipped to your door LEGALLY check out this site http://reptileexpress.com/ now I haven't personally used them but I found them when I was looking for yellow footed tortoise how ever I found a breeder with some babies for me come nov/dec this year so I'm excited but that link for any canadians who are serious about getting one from the states check out that site


----------

